# China Will Ignore South China Sea Lawsuit Decision



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2016)

Is China above the law? 

---

China said Saturday that it will ignore the decision of an international arbitration panel in the Philippines' lawsuit against Beijing's sweeping territorial claims in the South China Sea.

"To put it simply, the arbitration case actually has gone beyond the jurisdiction" of a U.N. arbitration panel, said Rear Adm. Guan Youfei, director of the foreign affairs office of China's National Defense Ministry.

The Philippines has filed a case in the United Nations under the U.N. Convention on Law of the Sea, questioning China's territorial claim in the South China Sea. An arbitration panel is expected to rule on the case soon. The Permanent Court of Arbitration ruled last year that it has jurisdiction over the case despite China's rejection.

"Because the territorial and sovereignty disputes have not been subjected to the arbitration, we think the arbitration is illegal," Guan told reporters on the sidelines of an international security conference here. "Therefore, we do not participate in it nor accept it."

Guan's statement is a reiteration of China's longstanding position that it wants to settle its disputes with various countries on a bilateral basis and that it will not accept international mediation.

...

China Says It Will Ignore South China Sea Lawsuit Decision


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 4, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Is China above the law?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



that's ok----MODI trusts China


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2016)

China says it does not fear trouble. 

---

SINGAPORE - A senior Chinese defence official on Sunday (June 5) slammed the United States for double standards and irresponsible behaviour on the South China Sea dispute and scolded the Philippines for taking the spat to an UN arbitration court, saying that China "does not fear trouble" when it comes to upholding its sovereignty.

"We do not make trouble but we have no fear of trouble," Admiral Sun Jianguo, Deputy Chief of the Joint Staff Department of China's Central Military Commission, told some 600 delegates including defence ministers, scholars and business executives gathered in Singapore for the Shangri-La Dialogue defence forum.

"China will not bear with the [UN] arbitration award nor allow any infringements of [its] sovereignty and security interests or stay indifferent to the irresponsible behaviour of some countries in or around the South China Sea," he added, without naming any country.

...

China hits out at US, Philippines over South China Sea, says 'doesn't fear trouble'


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> China says it does not fear trouble.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I wonder if Modi feels GOOD when China pounds on its own chest like the  ALPHA APE


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > China says it does not fear trouble.
> ...



You seem obsessed with Modi. He will be visiting the U.S. soon. You should get together with him


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I would be delighted-----but his SIKH body guard would probably consider me-----risky


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Given your anti-India disposition, I think it will be a wise decision.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



me?   anti - india     YOU ARE DELUSIONAL


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Says the India/Hindu hating demented poster.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








Maybe you could win the body guard's trust by playing a game with him where he goes and hides.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 8, 2016)

iRosie,

You missed the golden opportunity. He was at the Joint Chamber of Congress few hours ago.


----------



## waltky (Jul 13, 2016)

China poutin' like Korea's fatboy Kim...





*China vows to protect South China Sea sovereignty, Manila upbeat*
_Wed Jul 13, 2016 - China vowed to take all necessary measures to protect its sovereignty over the South China Sea and said it had the right to set up an air defense zone, after rejecting an international tribunal's ruling denying its claims to the energy-rich waters._


> Chinese state media called the Permanent Court of Arbitration in the Hague a "puppet" of external forces, after it ruled that China had breached the Philippines' sovereign rights by endangering its ships and fishing and oil projects.  Beijing has repeatedly blamed the United States for stirring up trouble in the South China Sea, where its territorial claims overlap in parts with Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan.  "China will take all necessary measures to protect its territorial sovereignty and maritime rights and interests," the ruling Communist Party's official People's Daily said in a front page commentary on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*China sank fishing boat in South China Sea, Vietnam says*
_Wed, Jul 13, 2016 - Vietnam has accused the Chinese Coast Guard of sinking a fishing boat near a disputed island chain, authorities said yesterday, ahead of key UN-backed ruling on claims in the flashpoint South China Sea._


> Two Vietnamese boats were chased by a pair of Chinese Coast Guard ships on Saturday afternoon off Vietnam’s Quang Ngai province, the Vietnam Fisheries Society said in a statement.  One ship was boarded by Chinese coast guards who forced the crew overboard, the society said, while a second vessel was prevented from reaching the stranded fishermen.  “Chinese men jumped onto fisherman Vo Van Luu’s boat, struck the Vietnamese sailors and... sunk the vessel,” forcing five crew members overboard, the statement said.
> 
> The five fishermen remained in the sea until dark, when the second Vietnamese vessel was able to approach the area.  The society “condemned” the incident and demanded compensation from China. There was no immediate comment from China on the allegations.  Beijing lays claim to virtually all of the South China Sea, putting it at odds with Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei and the Philippines, which also have claims.
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Is China above the law?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


War between the USA and China is now getting closer.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > China says it does not fear trouble.
> ...


India has mountains separating them from China, so India has nothing to fear from them.

Chinese tanks cannot roll through mountains.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> China says it does not fear trouble.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


China is simply testing the resolve of BHO and the Joint Chiefs as well as getting ready for war with the USA by building these artificial islands.

Funny thing as the world's policeman the USA is getting sucked into this Philippines/China issue.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



bullshit-----mountains are no longer a PROTECTION----Modi is
reckless


----------



## xband (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been to the South China Sea and sailed by the islands in dispute. The tiny islands are almost equidistant from China, Vietnam and The Philippines but are closer to China's Hainan Island which is a big island and a resort area today. Hainan may be a peninsula but we called it Hainan Island.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



China has built a lot of roads, tunnels, bridges and rails through those mountains. So I do not think it will be a good idea for India to be complacent. Besides that, China can also use its air force and navy against India. Last but not least, China has large arsenal of IRBMs that it has deployed against India.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 13, 2016)

NEW DELHI: India is exploring direct diplomatic intervention and government guarantees to rescue a deal for an urgent warship requirement by the Philippines to patrol the South China Sea after a Kolkata-based shipyard that emerged the lowest bidder failed in financial assessment tests by the buyer. 

The defence ministry has requested Indian mission in Manila to help resolve the matter, which has gained more urgency after the Philippines won a Hague ruling against China over the South .. 

Read more at:
India in mission mode to save Philippines navy deal - The Economic Times


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Of course. It's amazing how childishly ignorant some people are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2016)

xband said:


> I have been to the South China Sea and sailed by the islands in dispute. The tiny islands are almost equidistant from China, Vietnam and The Philippines but are closer to China's Hainan Island which is a big island and a resort area today. Hainan may be a peninsula but we called it Hainan Island.





xband said:


> I have been to the South China Sea and sailed by the islands in dispute. The tiny islands are almost equidistant from China, Vietnam and The Philippines but are closer to China's Hainan Island which is a big island and a resort area today. Hainan may be a peninsula but we called it Hainan Island.




Hainan Island is not a peninsula.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 31, 2016)

The issue here is that China claims entire South China Sea and East China Sea as its territory. CCP makes this claim because one of the words in those two names is 'China'. This is the pinnacle of pettiness.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 31, 2016)

Amid already heightened tensions, the Indian government has hit out at Beijing over their rejection of The Hague's South China Sea ruling. On 12 July, the tribunal stated that China had "no legal basis" to claim historic rights to the disputed waters, and that they had violated the Philippines' sovereign rights.

On 25 July, India's Junior Foreign Minister VK Singh urged China to "show utmost respect" for the UN tribunal ruling against it, adopting a harsher tone than even those who also have claims over the South China Sea. The remarks came hours after foreign ministers of the 10-member Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) group chose not to criticise China over their reaction.

...

India-China relations: Harm to bilateral ties as Delhi blasts Beijing over South China Sea


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 6, 2016)

This is hilarious 

---

*China blocked India's NSG bid, but now wants India's help on South China Sea*

BEIJING: Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi is visiting India on a three-day tour from August 12. Wang would try to make efforts aimed at ensuring that Prime Minister Narendra Modi do not join other countries in raising the controversial issue of South China Sea during the upcoming G20 meeting in early September.

China is extremely worried that several countries including the United States+ would raise the issue after an international tribunal rejecting Beijing's claims over ownership of much of the sea area recently. The ruling came after Philippines challenged Beijing's claim over much of the sea area at a tribunal constituted under the United Nations Convention of the Law of the Seas.

...

China blocked India's NSG bid, but now wants help on South China Sea - Times of India


----------

